# Are the rumours true?



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello there,

Dubai is my favourite choice for a 2 year placement with an international company, but I would like to hear first hand whether it really is safe for an unmarried blonde westerner? (I say blonde since this apparently attracts more attention). Research can only go so far as sites are not always routinely updated.

Also it may sound silly, but with the UAE's close proximity to Saudi Arabia (where laws on interaction between men and women are much less liberal than in the UAE), Iran and Iraq, and with Dubai's large population of westerners, can you see Islamic extremism being a real threat in Dubai in the next year or so? I know it's a guessing game, but any insight would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you very much for taking the time to read! I hope you can reply with any thoughts you may have


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You'll be fine. So long as you exert common sense and go with the flow, there are no issues. Personally you're more at risk from radicals in the UK, than you ever will be in the UAE, as the authorities here just don't stand for that sort of thing.


----------



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Chocoholic! That's really helpful to know that they wouldn't stand for radical behaviour. How long have you been there for, and what do you like the most and least about Dubai?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been here 11 years now, so seen lots of changes over the years. For me I like the outdoors lifestyle you can have, lots of options to do different things. I, personally love the older, more traditional parts of Dubai and taking road trips around the UAE to various places. It really is what you make of it at the end of the day. You can go crazy with the expat lifestyle, brunching and nights out etc or keep it low key. Depends what you're into, but there really is something for everyone.


----------



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

That sounds great, that's why I chose Dubai! Not for the lavish lifestyle and to segregate myself, but to explore its roots, just as long as I'm safe doing so. You planning on staying a while longer?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well maybe moving on within the next year. It's time to look for a new adventure.


----------



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Fair enough. Hope that's not because you feel Dubai is no longer a great place to be?! Good luck in the new adventures.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

It is true that radicalism is not accepted here but it wouldn't surprise me if there are some attempts to "pay-back" after the recent developments in Syria. Us westerners are in a minority here.
Dubai population (1 January 2013)
• Total 2,106,177
• 53% Indian
17% Emirati
13.3% Pakistani
7.5% Bangladeshi
2.5% Filipino
1.5% Sri Lankan
0.3% American
5.7% other countries


----------



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah I know what you mean, and that's what worries me. I feel like anything could happen. It's just its close proximity that worries me, as even if there are more extremists in London (hypothetically) than in Dubai, it would be easier for radicals in Syria to go to UAE than England! Do you think westerners there generally feel safe?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Winnie12 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, and that's what worries me. I feel like anything could happen. It's just its close proximity that worries me, as even if there are more extremists in London (hypothetically) than in Dubai, it would be easier for radicals in Syria to go to UAE than England! Do you think westerners there generally feel safe?


One can only speculate but I think they use more intelligence here. I feel that there is more monitoring going on here than in many European countries. As per wikipedia (the source I came across, possibly not the most reliable) "All mosques in Dubai are managed by the Government of Dubai, and all Imams are also appointed by the Government. Any Imam caught preaching racial or religious hatred or caught promoting Islamic extremism is usually jailed and deported".
That *sounds* quite reassuring.
At the moment I think the biggest risk for a western woman here is to get into trouble while under the influence of alcohol. There are certain areas that would not feel that safe if a woman but that's not unique to Dubai. Nearly 76% of the population here is male and a large chunk are here without their families/girlfriends. Some have appalling opinions about women, western particularly. I'm not saying that it necessary leads to more women being victims of crime but it's good to be aware and not to be under the illusion that this is a safe and crime free place. The press is heavily censored.
The above are just some things to think about but I feel pretty safe here at the moment.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe it's very difficult for Syrian nationals to get visas of any sort here now.


----------



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you very much for being honest and informative. It's almost like I wanted to hear something like that, I suppose, as I had that underlying feeling about Dubai anyway after my research. And you have confirmed that I wasn't just making this feeling up! It's refreshing to hear this kind of opinion rather than another comment that adds to the Dubai illusion. I did read that the press was censored and so will take that into account. How long have you been in Dubai for?


----------



## Winnie12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi BedouGirl, 

that's comforting , I hope that's true. Maybe I should look into that a little more just for peace of mind. I almost think I shouldn't go if I'm this worried but it's far more interesting than any of the European locations on offer with this placement.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Winnie12 said:


> Hi BedouGirl, that's comforting , I hope that's true. Maybe I should look into that a little more just for peace of mind. I almost think I shouldn't go if I'm this worried but it's far more interesting than any of the European locations on offer with this placement.


Only you can make that call. I've been here since 1998 and been through all the things that have gone on. Bear in mind, when you live in the western world, your news is from one angle and here, it's from another. The UAE is supporting the strikes against ISIS and, I believe, has sent troops, including a female fighter pilot. You can google that. I guess that says something...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Winnie12 said:


> Thank you very much for being honest and informative. It's almost like I wanted to hear something like that, I suppose, as I had that underlying feeling about Dubai anyway after my research. And you have confirmed that I wasn't just making this feeling up! It's refreshing to hear this kind of opinion rather than another comment that adds to the Dubai illusion. I did read that the press was censored and so will take that into account. How long have you been in Dubai for?


I've only been here for a couple of years. I do read a lot and like to be informed about what is going on in the society wherever I live. Please don't take my posts as advise to not make the move. It's good to do research before making big decisions. Your life here is what you make of it. Best of luck , whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Personal safety is fine as long as you employ the rules that you would back home - 

Don't walk the streets alone at 2am
Don't accept a lift of a nice guy you only met 30 minutes ago in a bar
Look after each other on girl's nights out
If getting a cab home on your own, only get a licensed one and arrange to text when you leave/get in.

Standard common sense, really.

Threats from extremism, the UAE are very strict on this kind of stuff. Membership, fundraising and even supporting certain groups online can see you imprisoned.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Lets not over emphasize extremism threats here. I don not know the statistics but I would guess there have been more deaths in USA police cells or at the hands of Police in the last few months than any gun crime deaths here in the last ten years.


----------



## socksie88 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> If getting a cab home on your own, only get a licensed one and arrange to text when you leave/get in.


Never used it there but the uber app is gps based (so you don't need to know precisely where you are to be picked up) and they are generally decent about screening drivers here in the US. It also bills your credit card right away so no need to have a form of payment on hand.

Web search "Uber Dubai" and it allows you to plug in some fare estimates.

Search for it on your phone's app store.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

K0sh said:


> Lets not over emphasize extremism threats here. I don not know the statistics but I would guess there have been more deaths in USA police cells or at the hands of Police in the last few months than any gun crime deaths here in the last ten years.


You think that doesn't happen elsewhere? I can assure you police in most countries will give people in cells a 'thump' or two.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

What Mr Rossi said especially two and three.


----------



## mila88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Honestly, Dubai is so much safer than UK or Europe! You will notice when you come here, the crime rates are fairly low compared to Western Countries. Radical Islam is the last thing you should worry about, also note that the Radical Islam is not the Islam that is practiced in this country! 
And also good to know, is that the UAE bombed ISIS a few weeks back in Syria ,done by a female air force soldier, so no they dont stand a chance to get here.


----------



## priddeal (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, I have been here since July and it is a pretty safe place. If you are a street smart westerner with your head screwed on you won't have an issue. If you keep your wits about you and trust nobody until they have earnt it you'll be fine.


----------



## jawadrana (Jan 11, 2013)

Dubai is relatively safe ... but its always good to keep your eyes open and look for erratic behavior ... my wife told me that someone was following her around in our building ... She went to the security guard and reported the incident ... didnt happen again ... But its always good to be cautious and stay clear of isolated places when you are alone, this is basic common sense regardless of any country or region ....


----------

